# What is it and how much is it worth?



## Brian R. (Nov 29, 2015)

This appeared for sale. The owner thinks it's too small to be a kid's bike. From the photo it looks real and not an art piece, but the seat is only 2 and a half stairs high. Could it be a bike for a 5 year old from the 1880s? Could it be homemade, or ? What is its market value? Any help is appreciated. I have no information on any markings on the bike.


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 29, 2015)

hard to tell from photo.
looks like it could be a modern day repro.
many of these were made simply for art deco !
good luck .
few close up  detailed picts could provide more info..


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2015)

Looks like a modern display piece to me. Not original or functional at all. I've seen several listed on eBay and locally on CL for ridiculous prices. They never sell. Put it on display by the fireplace or Xmas tree, or outside as lawn art.


----------



## Brian R. (Nov 29, 2015)

I received more photos. The hubs seem to be wood. It looks real? Owner says no markings or numbers on bike.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 29, 2015)

It's "real" to the extant that it's made of wood and metal, but as others have said, it's a modern reproduction that should be considered as decoration only and it was never meant to be ridden, and certainly not an antique.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 29, 2015)

All photos are "straight ahead"... Does it steer? There are @ least two different positions of the Pedals as if they do rotate the Front Wheel. Does it have bearings/bushings? Art, probably would not have such; I don't think it has any "bearings".


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 3, 2015)

It's a piece of art, nothing more, nothing less. Would any size child besides a newborn be able to sit on that saddle? Completely out of proportion . I think these were made in India.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2015)

Display is my guess.


----------

